# reicht das netzteil für diesen pc?



## flat-out (13. April 2012)

*reicht das netzteil für diesen pc?*

hi leute.

 ich wollte fragen, ob ein _350 watt silent-netzteil_ für den pc mit folgenden komponenten ausreicht...

 amd mit 6 x 3300 mhz (bis 3900 mhz), 1 tb sata, 16 gb ram, nvidia  geforce gt430 mit 4 gb, asus-mainboard (m5a78l-m le), 24 x dvd-brenner,  usb 3.0 pci-e (karte mit 2 ports), hauppauge tv-karte, lüfter.

vielen dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Das kann man schwer sagen, da es 350W-Netzteile gibt, die selbst für einen modernen SpielePC reichen, und andere mit 350W, die nicht mal für nen PC mit Onboardgrafik reichen 

Normalerweise sollte es aber reichen, denn die Grafikkarte braucht nicht vel Strom. Ich hoffe aber, dass das kein SpielePC werden soll, oder? Denn die GT430 ist dafür kaum geeignet. Und wenn es nur ein "BüroPC" werden soll, würd ich einfach Onboardgrafik nutzen. Bei modernen Boards reicht das auch locker für Videos&co, also als HTPC, da haben auch viele Boards "sogar" HDMI.


----------



## flat-out (13. April 2012)

sowohl spiele- als auch 3d-renderings soll er können. drum schau' ich mich ja grad nach komponenten um.

wieso meinst du, dass die gt430 dafür nicht geeignet ist? weil sie etwas langsam ist?

für nen büro-pc wären die komponenten wohl reichlich übertrieben.


----------



## Zocker15xD (13. April 2012)

Für Gelegenheitsspieler, die ab und an mal ein älteres Spiel auf niedrigen Details spielen wollen, reicht die 430 aus, aber ansonsten ist die für Spiele nicht zu gebrauchen.  Aber wenn ich mir so die restlichen Komponenten anschaue, sollte es wohl ein Spiele-PC werden, oder?^^

Ob dein 350W-NT reicht, hängt natürlich von der Effizienz ab. Welches ist es denn genau?


----------



## flat-out (13. April 2012)

was is an der graka denn so madig?

wie gesagt, er sollte für spiele- und 3d-renderings taugen; da muss wohl dann iwann ne neue grafikkarte her. empfehlungen im mittelklassebereich?

das netzteil is ein normales 350w atx-silent standard netzteil mit nem 8cm-lüfter. strom pro leitung:  +3,3V: 28A, +5V: 30A, +12V: 18A, +5Vsb: 2A, -5V: 0.5A, -12V: 0.5A.


----------



## Zocker15xD (13. April 2012)

Wie viel willst denn ausgeben?

Hast du denn die anderen Teile schon?


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. April 2012)

flat-out schrieb:


> was is an der graka denn so madig?


Schau dir beispielsweise mal diese Benchmarks an. Faustregel: 30 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) sollten es mindestens sein, damit ein Spiel flüssig läuft. Die dort ebenfalls vertretene HD 5770 würde ich derzeit als absolute Untergrenze für einen Spielerechner ansetzen.



> wie gesagt, er sollte für spiele- und 3d-renderings taugen; da muss wohl dann iwann ne neue grafikkarte her. empfehlungen im mittelklassebereich?


Radeon HD 5770/6770 (ab 80€)
Radeon HD 6790 (ab 95€)
Radeon HD 6850 (ab 110€)
Radeon HD 6870 (ab 140€)

Nvidia-Karten in dieser Preisklasse (GTX 550 Ti, GTX 560) haben leider kein all zu gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.

Wichtig wäre, in welcher Auflösung du spielst und welche Spiele im Einzelnen auf dem Rechner laufen sollen.


----------



## svd (13. April 2012)

Na, schau dir mal dieses Ranking an. Je weiter oben die Grafikkarte steht, desto höher wird deren Leistung eingeschätzt.

Die GT430 befindet sich auf dem Niveau schnellerer GeForce 7er Karten aus dem Jahr 2006...

Die günstigste Einsteigerkarte wäre eine AMD HD6770 (oder gebrauchte HD5770). 

In der Mittelklasse die AMD HD6870, bzw. gehobene Mittelklasse die AMD HD7850.

Natürlich gäbe es auch nvidia Produkte, derzeit ist aber, im direkten Vergleich, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der grünen Karten weniger gut. 
Wenn das nicht stört, die GTX560Ti ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Ja, am besten mal Dein Budget nennen, damit wir Dir mal einen passenderen PC zusammenstellen können. Grad bei einer Grafikkarte im Bereich unter 100€ können 20-30€ mehr schon gleich doppelte Leistung bedeuten.

Für 500€ würdest Du zB einen PC bekommen, der auch für aktuelle SPiele auf hohen Details reicht. Wenn mittlere Details reichen, kommst Du mit 100€ weniger aus. Also, alles Drum und dran, 500GB Festplatte, Quadcore-CPU usw. (ohne Windows)


----------



## flat-out (14. April 2012)

danke für euer zahlreiches feedback! 

hab mir bisher immer meine rechner selber zusammengebaut und bin damit preis-/leistungstechnisch super gefahren. mittlerweile glaub ich aber, dass sich das fast schon gar nicht mehr lohnt und man quasi nen komplett-pc au fast selber kaufen bzw. sich zusammenstellen lassen kann. das hab ich mit diesem hier auch getan (die graka war standardmäßig mit dabei).

ich hab momentan nen

amd mit 6 x 3300 mhz (bis 3900 mhz), asus-mainboard (m5a78l-m le), 1 tb sata, 16 gb ram und eben die nvidia   geforce gt430.

gut, gut... da muss definitiv ne andere grafikkarte her. ich leg' viel wert auf gute grafikperformance, da ich auf dem pc zocke und natürlich auch die neuesten titel spielen will und ihn auch für 3d-renderings und filmbearbeitung brauche.

also gut, weil ich das ding halt unbedingt brauch, würd ich jetzt so für die grafikkarte ~ 150 euro rechnen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. April 2012)

flat-out schrieb:


> hab mir bisher immer meine rechner selber zusammengebaut und bin damit preis-/leistungstechnisch super gefahren. mittlerweile glaub ich aber, dass sich das fast schon gar nicht mehr lohnt und man quasi nen komplett-pc au fast selber kaufen bzw. sich zusammenstellen lassen kann. das hab ich mit diesem hier auch getan (die graka war standardmäßig mit dabei).


Komplett-PCs haben immer noch ein grottiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, selbst zu bauen, dann solltest du das auf jeden Fall tun.

Anregungen kannst du dir hier holen:
Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro
PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD
[FAQ] Der ideale Gaming-PC - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## flat-out (14. April 2012)

also hätte ich die komponenten einzeln gekauft, wär ich teurer gekommen, wie beim komplett zusammengebauten.

gut, wenn man weiß wo gespart wird und das in kauf nimmt, ist es ja kein problem. in meinem fall is die grafikkarte halt madig, die hab ich aber standardmäßig so dringelassen, weil ich eh ne andere einbauen wollt (war vllt nicht ganz so bald geplant, aber ist ja egal^^). die kauf ich dann extra dazu. das ganze zeug kostet ja alles fast nix mehr. wenn ich da denk, was ich für die komponenten vor 10 jahren gezahlt hab...


hm.. hab gerade die _sapphire amd 6870_ ins auge gefasst...

jetzt kommt mir noch ne frage: die grafikkarte _geforce msi n560 gtx-ti twin_ is ab werk ja übertaktet und braucht deshalb auch etwas mehr strom als andere grafikkarten (10 bis 20 watt). reicht das oben genannte netzteil dafür dann auch oder sollte ich auch gleich ein stärkeres netzteil holen (müssen)?


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. April 2012)

Neben der Grafikkarte ist auch das Netzteil nicht so toll. Ein 80mm-Lüfter spricht nicht gerade für "Silent" (die meisten aktuellen Netzteil haben mindestens 120mm) und 18A bei 12V müsste eine maximale Leistung von 216W auf der 12V-Schiene ergeben. Das reicht für eine HD 6870 oder GTX 560 Ti nicht aus. Desweiteren ist das Board ein Sparmodell (µATX, nur 4x USB, kein USB 3.0, kein SATA 3) und wie es um die Qualität von Gehäuse und Festplatte bestellt ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Vom FX-6100, der sich in Spielen teilweise schlechter schlägt als der preiswertere und wesentlich ältere Phenom II X4 965 BE will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## flat-out (14. April 2012)

was hälst du / hält ihr von...

amd fx 8120 8 x 3100 mhz (bis zu 4000 mhz), xilence kühler icebreaker 64  pro, mainboard asus m5a78l-m (usb 3.0, sockel am3+, amd 760g/sb710 chipset, raid support, 2 x usb 3.0, 4 x usb 2.0, 2 x front-usb, 1 x pci-e x16 (v2.0), 1 x pci-e x1, 2 x pci, 1 x ps/2) und ein 450 watt lc netzteil??


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. April 2012)

Naja, die Bulldozer-AMDs sind allgemein nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl für einen Spielerechner. In der Preisklasse über 100€ lohnen sich derzeit nur die i5-2XXX (und in Zukunft i5-3XXX) von Intel.
Das Netzteil ist in Ordnung, wenn es sich um dieses handelt; ansonsten lieber die Finger davon lassen.

Warum gibst du denn nicht einfach dein Budget und deine Anforderungen (welche Spiele, welche Auflösung, welche Grafikeinstellungen) an? Dann können wir dir was zusammenstellen, was du mit den anderen Angeboten vergleichen kannst.


----------



## dmwDragon (14. April 2012)

bevor ich neuen Post aufmache welches Netzteil könnt ihr mir empfehlen für dieses System :

*AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor*

*Board ; Gigabyte . GA-890GPA-UD3H *

*Geforce GTX 570 Phantom *

*Kühler : Arctic Freezer 64 PRO*

an weiteren Stromfressern habe ich 

Tastatur *Logitech G15*

Maus    *Logitech G9*

sowie ein Headset *Logitech G35*


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. April 2012)

@dmwDragon Ein 500W-Netzteil reicht da locker aus. Optimal wäre sowas, wenns vom Budget (?) her passt:
Caseking.de 
Caseking.de


----------



## dmwDragon (14. April 2012)

Ich denke mir mal das es der erste Link dann werden wird , Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## flat-out (15. April 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Naja, die Bulldozer-AMDs sind allgemein nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl für einen Spielerechner. In der Preisklasse über 100€ lohnen sich derzeit nur die i5-2XXX (und in Zukunft i5-3XXX) von Intel.
> Das Netzteil ist in Ordnung, wenn es sich um dieses handelt; ansonsten lieber die Finger davon lassen.
> 
> Warum gibst du denn nicht einfach dein Budget und deine Anforderungen (welche Spiele, welche Auflösung, welche Grafikeinstellungen) an? Dann können wir dir was zusammenstellen, was du mit den anderen Angeboten vergleichen kannst.



gut, das wäre vllt wirklich mal am besten. budget 500 euro. die neuesten spiele, gute bis beste grafikeinstellungen (muss aber jetz au net alles zwangsläufig auf high end sein; bei dem budget au fast net möglich). außerdem 3d-renderings, charakteranimation, filme schneiden.

noch was... ist mir ins auge gesprungen. hab nen anbieter gefunden im netz, bei dem man seinen rechner selbst zusammenstellen kann (relativ preiswert). soll keine werbung sein, aber damit ich halt nen anhaltspunkt hab... was würdet ihr mir von dem empfehlen bzw. unter umständen sogar welchen pc dann für des oben genannte budget (anbieter hier). danke nochmal!


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. April 2012)

1 x AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX)
1 x ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3)
oder
1 x Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120)
1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-ZDFC)
1 x Western Digital Caviar Blue  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x Cougar A450  450W ATX 2.3

Erster Eindruck von dem Shop, den du verlinkt hast: Ziemlich teuer und relativ beschränkt in der Auswahl der Teile. Dazu einiges an "Bauernfänger-Angeboten" (z.B. Low-End-Grafikkarten mit vollkommen überdimensioniertem Grafikspeicher). Ich würde da nicht unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## dmwDragon (15. April 2012)

nicht böse sein aber dieser Shop ist für die Katz habe selbst mal erfahrung mit diesem gehabt P/L geht man gar nicht lieber die Komponenten selber kaufen bei 

hardwareversand.de - Startseite

Geizhals Deutschland

und dann selbst zusammen bauen oder einen Händler / Freund deines Vertraues damit beauftragen


----------



## flat-out (23. April 2012)

danke für eure antworten und das feedback!! 

werd mir mal die einzelnen komponenten anschauen, die trinity gepostet hat... und auch auf hardwareversand etwas stöbern. danke euch!

eine frage hätte ich noch... kann ich das board mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen (trinity) auch einfach austauschen, wenn ich schon nen bestehenden rechner hab, solange er alles packt?

die sache ist.. ich hab halt schon nen rechner und möchte den jetzt versuchen noch möglich kostengünstig aufzuwerten (dass das begrenzt ist, ist mir klar.. aber so gut, wie es eben geht halt in nem preislich realistischem rahmen)??


----------



## flat-out (23. April 2012)

dmwDragon schrieb:


> nicht böse sein aber dieser Shop ist für die Katz habe selbst mal erfahrung mit diesem gehabt P/L geht man gar nicht lieber die Komponenten selber kaufen (...)


 
wann hattest du denn erfahrungen damit gemacht? also sehr schlecht? meinst du profit and loss oder product liability mit p/l?


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. April 2012)

flat-out schrieb:


> eine frage hätte ich noch... kann ich das board mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen (trinity) auch einfach austauschen, wenn ich schon nen bestehenden rechner hab, solange er alles packt?
> 
> die sache ist.. ich hab halt schon nen rechner und möchte den jetzt versuchen noch möglich kostengünstig aufzuwerten (dass das begrenzt ist, ist mir klar.. aber so gut, wie es eben geht halt in nem preislich realistischem rahmen)??


Sorry, ich sehe gerade nicht mehr ganz durch.

Kannst du bitte nochmal auflisten, welche Komponenten du bereits hast und welche du noch kaufen willst?


----------

